# Staking a Live Oak



## Okie (Aug 22, 2007)

I planted a Live Oak in Feb 2009, how long should I leave keep the tree staked? I have heard 1 year and I have heard 2 years.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't really know but I'd vote for 2 yrs. in a poll. I would go shake it hard at the end of the first year and see if the roots are tight. I noticed a lot of smaller live oaks blown over by Ike that had been planted for four or five years so it probably doesn't matter if the wind is strong enough.

Good luck, jdot


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

Does the tree have a good strong trunk? I have planted some trees that were "pushed" for fast, tall, growth. Consequently, they had a beautiful crown setting atop a tall spindly trunk. I had to stake and even later restake some of these trees after strong northers. 

Also , consider the soil type. A loose soil and wet conditions can result in leaning trees after strong wind. 

But most importantly, DO NOT leave old rope, wire, or whatever start girdling the tree. I would rather the tree get pushed over by wind than it be neglected to the point of the bark growing over the staking material. If you have the anchors in place, it is not hard to move the rope , wire ,cable etc. a little higher or lower on the trunk. I like to use rubber hose over the wire or rope.


----------



## water turkey2 (Nov 30, 2009)

1 year should be fine


----------

